

What Makes Us Happy? - signa11
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/print/2009/06/what-makes-us-happy/7439/

======
AceJohnny
I read an article about that study a while ago. Maybe it was this specific
article, as it dates back to June 2009. I found it extremely interesting in
that what our western culture considers "success" doesn't necessarily lead to
happiness. It has vindicated me in finding balance in my life and not
investing too much of it just in my job.

------
badave
I don't know what makes us happy, but I'm happy to have a job that I get paid
to do when I would probably do it for free and for fun. (Developer)

------
ulvund
Great article thanks for posting!

In an interview in the March 2008 newsletter to the Grant Study subjects,
Vaillant was asked,

 _“What have you learned from the Grant Study men?”_

Vaillant’s response:

 _“That the only thing that really matters in life are your relationships to
other people.”_

------
d3vvnull
I think this study is skewed simply by the fact that these people knew they
were being observed and that what happened in their lives mattered to enough
to be studied. How much does that weigh into one's happiness?

------
c00p3r
Anything that confirms our self-centered views and illusions. (sorry, cannot
resist =)

